# New pics of the fish room



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I just added two 50 gallons to the fishroom, and decided to take some pics of it. It's pretty much maxed out now with 9 tanks......lol

The fishroom now


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

whoa. Nice setups. You got a shop or something?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

LOL.....maybe someday. No shop, just a 12x14 room in my basement that I claimed as my space, years ago.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn! I'm envious! That is one of my dreams, to have a room with nothing but fish tanks.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I like the setup!


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome Blue


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice fish room.
Looks like a full day of maintenance!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome fishroom









how long have you had that going?

i like how its all very neat and clean. looks really good
top stuff


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

man, i wish i had a room like that.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Wowsers


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

mind adding more picz if possible. I wanna get one juz like this someday


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had the fishroom for like 17 years. It started out as a fishroom, then it was a reptile room. I had a big enclosure in there with two 14' burms, then we had three 5' green iggy's, then I got into horn frogs and african bullfrogs, then my son and I got into corn and king snakes, and about 9 years ago I got back into fish again. LOL..... It's always had some sort of creature in it since I moved into this house.

I'll take some more pics next week sometime. I'm nursing a sick fish in there, and I don't want to stress it anymore than I did.

Blue


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

how does that room affect your electric bill


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> Very nice fish room.
> Looks like a full day of maintenance!


Thanks to a Python, it gos rather quickly. 25% water changes in about 1.5 hrs. I do filters every 3 weeks.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

RRice said:


> how does that room affect your electric bill


Hmmm...I've always had it running, so I don't know!

The filters shouldn't be too much of a draw on the meter, and I heat the whole room with an oil filled heater. The lights get turned on when I get home around 4 pm, and I turn them back off around 11 pm. I'd say the dehumidifier is the biggest expense in the whole set up, but it's a must with that much water in an enclosed room.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> how does that room affect your electric bill


Hmmm...I've always had it running, so I don't know!

The filters shouldn't be too much of a draw on the meter, and I heat the whole room with an oil filled heater. The lights get turned on when I get home around 4 pm, and I turn them back off around 11 pm. I'd say the dehumidifier is the biggest expense in the whole set up, but it's a must with that much water in an enclosed room.
[/quote]
how many gallons are in there total?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

758 gallons

180
135
125
90
70
50
50
29
29


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

God damn! thats a lot. Awesome fish room man.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> how does that room affect your electric bill


Hmmm...I've always had it running, so I don't know!

The filters shouldn't be too much of a draw on the meter, and *I heat the whole room with an oil filled heater*. The lights get turned on when I get home around 4 pm, and I turn them back off around 11 pm. *I'd say the dehumidifier is the biggest expense in the whole set up, but it's a must with that much water in an enclosed room.*[/quote]

Sounds as though this heater is separate from your furnace - is this accurate? any links to something similar?

Anything that you do to try and cut down on the humidity??

I would like to cut down on the dehumidifiers also.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great room you got there...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Plum said:


> how does that room affect your electric bill


Hmmm...I've always had it running, so I don't know!

The filters shouldn't be too much of a draw on the meter, and *I heat the whole room with an oil filled heater*. The lights get turned on when I get home around 4 pm, and I turn them back off around 11 pm. *I'd say the dehumidifier is the biggest expense in the whole set up, but it's a must with that much water in an enclosed room.*[/quote]

Sounds as though this heater is separate from your furnace - is this accurate? any links to something similar?

Anything that you do to try and cut down on the humidity??

I would like to cut down on the dehumidifiers also.
[/quote]
The heater is one like this. As long as the door stays closed, it's very cost effective as to running a separate heater in every tank.
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/416054/40701...ed_Radiator.jpg

As for the humidity, it gets pretty damp in there real quick, without the dehumidifier. One thing is the dehumidifier puts out a bit of heat, and that helps cut down the cost of the heater running too. I set the temp at 78F, and it stays there without the heater barely running at all. I tend to leave the door open when I'm in there to make it a little more comfortable, that's unless you like it real toasty. Then you'll be in heaven!


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

That is F in ridiculous. I am so jealous, but i am only 22 so in time i hope to have something like this.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love that room !
The only thing missing is a couch to sit on while looking at the tanks.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> how does that room affect your electric bill


Hmmm...I've always had it running, so I don't know!

The filters shouldn't be too much of a draw on the meter, and *I heat the whole room with an oil filled heater*. The lights get turned on when I get home around 4 pm, and I turn them back off around 11 pm. *I'd say the dehumidifier is the biggest expense in the whole set up, but it's a must with that much water in an enclosed room.*[/quote]

Sounds as though this heater is separate from your furnace - is this accurate? any links to something similar?

Anything that you do to try and cut down on the humidity??

I would like to cut down on the dehumidifiers also.
[/quote]
The heater is one like this. As long as the door stays closed, it's very cost effective as to running a separate heater in every tank.
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/416054/40701...ed_Radiator.jpg

As for the humidity, it gets pretty damp in there real quick, without the dehumidifier. One thing is the dehumidifier puts out a bit of heat, and that helps cut down the cost of the heater running too. I set the temp at 78F, and it stays there without the heater barely running at all. I tend to leave the door open when I'm in there to make it a little more comfortable, that's unless you like it real toasty. Then you'll be in heaven!
[/quote]

And this heater is oil filled??

You have caught my interest quite a bit, as I can only heat with electric/wood at my place. Wood does not allow me to heat certain areas more than others, and electricity would be very expensive. If this is an oil filled heater - where do you purchase them?? Anywhere online you recommend?

I, like you, have a basement with tanks, and it would be nice to reduce the cost to heat them.

Much appreciated,

Plum


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I picked mine up at Home Depot. If you start looking now, that weather is starting to warm up, you might find a great deal on one. Make sure it's thermostatically controlled. They work the best in a fish room.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

interesting..... thank you


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I looked into these a bit more and would like your thoughts on this. The oil is sealed into the radiator, and heated by an electric coil.

With this being said, if my home is heated solely by electric, how can this be more efficient, as it is an electric radiator heater. My first thought was that this item burned oil - perhaps a stupid thought on my part as it would have to be vented somehow ( I thought that the product you were referring to somehow was able to burn oil ).

So - how does a fish room keeper find out how much more efficient this heating method is as compared to heating the entire room - ELECTRICLY - again?

Thanks

Plum


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, the oil is sealed in the heater, and is heated up to the desired temp, and it takes very little energy to maintain that temp, vs using an electric heater that just heats an element that air is blown across. In an enclosed room, you won't find a more efficient way to heat the room with electricity. I've been using this method for years with great success. I've noticed other people using it too on other sites.

Here's an example.
http://www.newsroom.net/fishkeeping/tanks.html


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I ended up moving some fish around today, since I have some extra space from the loss of my biggest Flowerhorn. This is how I have my fish housed now. tell me what you think.

180...community tank
135...10" peru black rhom
125...10 5-6" reds
90...6" black diamond rhom
70...5.5" gold diamond rhom
55...11" Flowerhorn
55...10" Flowerhorn
29...2" gold spilo
29...3.5" longfin oscar

This is the new arrangement, and I'm scratching the idea of adding a blue diamond.

Let me know what you guys think,
Blue


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wow nice colection
sure get a blue diamond
but hwy not get something like an irritan or a manueli?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

in order to house another P, I'd have to divide one of the tanks, and I think it would be better to not do that for the long haul.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

How fast do spilos grow? It's in a 29 and is still pretty small, but it seems to be growing at a decent rate. It's funny, at just 1.75"s, it chases after my hand if I have to put it in the tank...lol


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Yes, the oil is sealed in the heater, and is heated up to the desired temp, and it takes very little energy to maintain that temp, vs using an electric heater that just heats an element that air is blown across. In an enclosed room, you won't find a more efficient way to heat the room with electricity. I've been using this method for years with great success. I've noticed other people using it too on other sites.
> 
> Here's an example.
> http://www.newsroom.net/fishkeeping/tanks.html


Thank you for the comments and the link. I might attempt this this winter. Again, thank you,


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking fish room


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> How fast do spilos grow? It's in a 29 and is still pretty small, but it seems to be growing at a decent rate. It's funny, at just 1.75"s, it chases after my hand if I have to put it in the tank...lol


bumpin this question.........


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

massabsamurai said:


> mind adding more picz if possible. I wanna get one juz like this someday


Here are those pics you where asking for.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

man ur my idol. Pure awesomeness. Thanks a ton!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice collection and even better "man room".


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow i like your Flowerhorns/ mine is 8 to 9 inches right now i love him he is so full of personality


----------



## pitbullmike1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats is awesome looking man


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very envious, awesome room flame!! If you don't mind me asking, what do you approximate your monthly electric expenses relative to this room are?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Very envious, awesome room flame!! If you don't mind me asking, what do you approximate your monthly electric expenses relative to this room are?


I really don't know. All the filters are small magnetic drive motors, the lights are all floresent, and the heat barely runs at all with the door closed. I really don't think it's very much, or I'd be hearing an earful from the "war dept"(wife).


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

AHHHH..... Freekin awesome!!! Those Flowerhorns are very impressive.. Nice collection you have there Blue.. To answer your question spilos grow just like any other serra growth wise.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

If you like those guys, you would have really liked the one that just died on me, unexpectedly.

RIP, BIG GUY!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Very envious, awesome room flame!! If you don't mind me asking, what do you approximate your monthly electric expenses relative to this room are?


I really don't know. All the filters are small magnetic drive motors, the lights are all floresent, and the heat barely runs at all with the door closed. I really don't think it's very much, or I'd be hearing an earful from the "war dept"(wife).
[/quote]

Awesome! It's funny that you mentioned your wife. My fiance complains everytime there is a spike in the electric bill. What's the root cause? She mentions its my lousy 55 gallon tank! haha honey, it's 15 degrees outside, you leave the furnace burning all day, you take 25 minute showers and blow dry your hair for 40 minutes. Therefore, it has to be my filter which runs constant...










Beautiful fish btw!!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss Blue!


----------



## UAE AIN (Apr 17, 2009)

coool man

its awesome to have like your room


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Great photos, and killer basement.

That is a _man room_, if ever I saw one.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

real nice, but it'd be me, i'd build one monster tank in there and use one of these 100 gal tanks to make a filter out of it! but that's me seeing big and seeing DIY projects everywhere!

besides, nice fishroom bro


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> If you like those guys, you would have really liked the one that just died on me, unexpectedly.
> 
> RIP, BIG GUY!


wow...i never realized how beautiful those kind of fish are until now. sorry for your lost. great room!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I just picked up a nice Blue Diamond rhom today. It's a little rough around the edges, but in time it will be a gem. I'm gonna hold off on taking any pics for a while. So it has time to settle down a bit.

My rhom collection is complete now

peru rhom
blue diamond
black diamond
gold diamond


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Sweet man.. I always like to see pics of ur fish. They all are pretty much flawless.

Man that guy you just lost was great looking!! Sorry for the loss...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah...it was a hard pill to swallow. That fish was hands down, my favorite fish to date. I still have his brother. He's about 12"s, but just doesn't have the personality like his brother had. What's funny is, these rhoms are starting to come around finally. They all come to the front of the tank when I enter the room. That's kinda cool. I think the P that comes the closest to being like "big Guy" is, my little spilo. That thing pays the most attention to me over all my other P's, and it eats like a pig...lol

Thanks for the complements everyone. The fishroom is a lot of work, but there's nothing more relaxing to me, than cracking open a beer, and just chillin out down there. It's been a real life saver with the stress of working for Chrysler lately, and that's not joke!


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

God that FH looks nice! Sorry for your loss.

I'm ready to see some pics of the new rhom...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

jman785 said:


> God that FH looks nice! Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'm ready to see some pics of the new rhom...


I'll take some in a few days. He's pretty stressed right now, and a little rough looking to boot. He had a chimple that put the wicked witch of the west to shame. So I did a little bit of surgery, and removed it. A new pair of cuticle pliers are the sh*t, let me tell ya! It beats trying to cut it off, and you're done 123.

Alright, I'll take just one right now. Hold on a for a few! lol


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow thats really awsome dude i wish i had my own room to put tanks in....


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

wow


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's some better pics of the new Blue Diamond I snagged up last week. It seems to be coming around nicely. It's eating like a pig, the fins are growing back, the "chimple from hell" should be almost completely gone after it's done healing, and the color is awesome. It should be a sweet fish in a few months.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent rhom that, looks spot on







Hows he settling?

And once again, awesome fish room, truly is something i only dream of having one day :nod:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It's doing great! It's eating the equivalent of one whole smelt a day, in front of me to boot. The fin rot is gone and healing up nicely, and the chimple surgery I performed is looking like a million bucks. To say the least, I'm very happy with this fish.

Thanks Ash, for the hook up!


----------

